# Invasive Grass?



## Frank Galvin

I am in southeastern PA near Doylestown. A couple years ago I started to notice this grass, that was very fine and didn't seem to grow high. The soil beneath the patches is hard, much harder than the surrounding soil. I also have bent grass which I've been successfully treating with Tenacity and stilt grass, which I've treated with Acclaim. However, neither has an effect on this. While it's not very fast growing, it has just appeared in my front yard.


----------



## Thejarrod

I really want to help since I also live near doylestown. 
It looks like fine fescue to me. But to be honest I'm not super confident. You could send a pic to the master gardeners at the Penn State extension at [email protected]


----------



## Frank Galvin

Thanks for the tip, I'll try them. Hope waiting till spring won't be too long.


----------



## VALawnNoob

That's fine fescue. I have it in my shade areas. Does it go brown or dormant in the summer time?


----------



## Frank Galvin

No, it doesn't go brown and dormant, it stays green, even now. It doesn't grow high and it has a very hard what I'm guessing is its root system. Are Roundup or dig up the only options? Thanks.


----------



## Thejarrod

Be careful with "roundup". That is a brand name and is no longer just glyphostate. i would use just glyphosate and make sure it doesnt include any other chemicals that prevent new growth. 
wait until spring when the grass starts actively growing again. spray with Glyphosate and then reseed.


----------



## Frank Galvin

Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Looks like fine fescue to me as well. I have a patch of it in my front yard, I really like the look and feel of it but is seems to bow out earlier in the summer than the other varieties in my lawn, so it will probably get glyphed.


----------

